# The Dreaded Rattle



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, cold weather is back and so is that dreaded rattle in the rear passenger side of the car. Has anyone made any progress on figuring out how to fix it?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Come down to Miami!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You can just pound on that area and hear the noise from the trunk or the parcel shelf. After a period of time I just learned to accept it, chalking it up to poor design, part of the budget car experience!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

iKermit said:


> Come down to Miami!


 Its so darn dangerous. In fact the State of Florida is a murder mecca and the crime Capitol of the South. Don't hold me to that statement though...


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

My 2011 did the same thing when new. If you pull down the fold down seat the noise goes away a little. The sound is coming from the panel that is right behind the seat that covers the metal. I had to put some rubber padding in their and the sound went away. Its a little loose when it gets cold this tightens it up so it won't rattle. You can recreate the sound just by lighting tapping on it with seat down.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> My 2011 did the same thing when new. If you pull down the fold down seat the noise goes away a little. The sound is coming from the panel that is right behind the seat that covers the metal. I had to put some rubber padding in their and the sound went away. Its a little loose when it gets cold this tightens it up so it won't rattle. You can recreate the sound just by lighting tapping on it with seat down.


Can you show a picture?


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I will get one to you later today. At work right now.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Its so darn dangerous. In fact the State of Florida is a murder mecca and the crime Capitol of the South. Don't hold me to that statement though...


it could be worse... could be Detroit. plus here you can conceal carry and defend yourself. Ive lived here a majority of my life and in the worst part of Miami i have no worries


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> it could be worse... could be Detroit. plus here you can conceal carry and defend yourself. Ive lived here a majority of my life and in the worst part of Miami i have no worries


Yep. Gunshine State. You're safe as long as you're carrying. If you can't or won't carry, don't wear a hoody or carry skittles. That's practically a death wish down here.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Yep. Gunshine State. You're safe as long as you're carrying. If you can't or won't carry, don't wear a hoody or carry skittles. That's practically a death wish down here.


dude you live in Florida where the heck are you getting this death wish junk from? in Miami i would walk around the " bad " side of town with no issues. i carry because its my right and if the need arises i have it not because i need it. yes once in a while someone wrongfully shots another person but not enough to condemn the state
my elderly mother and dad don't carry and they drive around and walk around the "bad " sides of town and not once in 30 years have they ever had an issue


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

You missed the hoodie and skittles part.

Just a bit of hyperbole on my part.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ohh my bad. im at work so didn't see that part lol


----------

